

Ask HN: Honing programming skills in a "Blue box" - anemecek

After reading several good reviews of the book "Talent Code" (among others, the review on Derek Sivers' blog)
I decided to give the book a shot. One thing that intrigued me was the information that supposedly, Brazilian soccer players practice futsal (a game similar to soccer, with a smaller field, fewer players, and a smaller, heavier ball) as this game "compresses soccer's essential skills into a small box" and  allows the players to improve their soccer skills faster compared with practicing soccer.<p>The book also mentions the "Blue box" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link_Trainer)
as a practice device of similar nature for piloting airplanes.<p>So the question is obvious, is there something similar for programming? The only thing I can think of are competitions such as Project Euler but I somehow feel that these are not exactly "Blue boxes".
======
pinchyfingers
This is a really great question, but I can't really see a corollary in
programming. Software is a much wider field than soccer. Contest problems
could be similar, or running through a textbook like How To Design Programs.
In reality, the best thing is probably to find some smaller projects with
reasonable constraints on a simple platform, that way you can build software
without spending a lot of time dealing with infrastructure concerns, and just
focus on architecture, algorithms, etc.

~~~
Twisol
This is probably the best thing to do. If you can reduce the problem to a
single, limited domain, you can focus your energy on just that one. As you
feel more confortable, you can introduce others. Even in general I think it's
a good idea to split things up and tackle them individually.

